# Bester Preis/Leistung bei 22 Zoll Monitor



## gokzilla (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte mir morgen einen neuen 22er Monitor kaufen, hab aber keine Ahnung welcher momentan der beste ist.

Wenn der beste über 400 euro kostet und der zweitbeste 220, würde ich natürlich den zweitbesten holen 

Mein Bruder hat den Samsung BW 226 der mir gefällt und knapp 205 euro kostet.

Gibt es momentan einen besseren Monitor in der Preisklasse ?

integrierte Lautsprecher sind unwichtig.


----------



## Goliath110 (11. Oktober 2008)

Lg 227wt


----------



## gokzilla (11. Oktober 2008)

vielen Dank, werd ich mal anschauen.  Geil wie schnell man hier eine Antwort bekommt


----------



## namoet (11. Oktober 2008)

hab mir den benq g2110w geholt für 149,- ist spartipp in der aktuellen pcgh. hab bei alternate ne bewertung hinterlassen. falls du was preiswertes suchst, ist der echt gut


----------



## gokzilla (11. Oktober 2008)

Danke, der ist ja echt günstig, ich schau mal in Alternate nach


----------



## pixelflair (11. Oktober 2008)

Asus VW222u


----------



## emmaspapa (12. Oktober 2008)

namoet schrieb:


> hab mir den benq g2110w geholt für 149,- ist spartipp in der aktuellen pcgh. hab bei alternate ne bewertung hinterlassen. falls du was preiswertes suchst, ist der echt gut



Ich will ja nnicht meckern, aber das ist ein 21" Monitor  auch wenn es 21,6 sind


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Oktober 2008)

In der Aktuellen ausgabe wird der BenQ G2110W als absoluter spartipp für zocker gelobt


----------



## emmaspapa (12. Oktober 2008)

Mir würde dieser hier noch einfallen PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de . Aber wo selbst 24" mit DVI im Bereich von 220-240 Euro liegen, machen diese "kleinen" kaum noch einen Sinn


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (12. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht Samsung T220? Preis im 226BW Bereich.


----------



## uuodan (12. Oktober 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Mir würde dieser hier noch einfallen PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de . Aber wo selbst 24" mit DVI im Bereich von 220-240 Euro liegen, machen diese "kleinen" kaum noch einen Sinn



Nur, dass man für FullHD doch "etwas" mehr Rechenleistung benötigt - vor allem grafiktechnisch. :->


----------



## emmaspapa (12. Oktober 2008)

uuodan schrieb:


> Nur, dass man für FullHD doch "etwas" mehr Rechenleistung benötigt - vor allem grafiktechnisch. :->



 Video in FullHD kann man auch mit einer kleinen GraKa genießen. Bei spielen in der Auflösung ist das schon klar.


----------



## namoet (14. Oktober 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Ich will ja nnicht meckern, aber das ist ein 21" Monitor  auch wenn es 21,6 sind



haarspalter 
das modell ist genauso groß wie das 22" modell, hat nur eine dickeren rahmen, und die 0,4" reissen es doch auch nicht raus, oder


----------

